# Schnittstellenconverter für S5 20mA Stromschnittstelle



## 021aet04 (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Community,

wenn die Frage im falschen Bereich ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Bei Bedarf bitte verschieben.

Kurz ein kleiner Überblick.
Wir haben in der Firma ein RBG (Lagersystem). Das RBG ist aus den 90er Jahren und basiert auf Siemens S5.
Vor Kurzem hatten wir ein Problem mit der Datenverbindung zwischen Außen- (Terminalseite) und Innenbereich (Lagerroboter).

Die Datenverbindung funktioniert über Datenlichtschranken Visolux LS210DA.

Es war keine Verbindung mehr möglich bzw. nach Reinigung der Lichtschranken (habe die DLS bis in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt und gereinigt) nur im "Nahbereich".
Der "Nahbereich" war ca. das halbe Lager.

Wir haben eine DLS als Ersatz gehabt, die hat aber nicht funktioniert. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch warum. 

Die montierte DLS war eine LS210DA-RT  (mit sichtbarem Rotlicht) und die andere eine LS210DA (Infrarotlicht).

Aktuell läuft die Anlage wieder, haben eine gefunden.

Wir wollen jetzt aber eine aktuelle DLS bestellen, damit wir nicht wieder ein Problem haben.
Das Problem ist die Schnittstelle. Bei dieser DLS ist die Stromschnittstelle (0..20mA) eingestellt. 


Meine Frage ist jetzt ob irgendwer einen Adapter oder Möglichkeit kennt, von der 20mA-Schnittstelle auf eine aktuelle Schnittstelle (Profibus, Profinet,...) wandelt, damit ich dort eine aktuelle Datenlichtschranke (z.B. https://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/austria/at/classid_52.htm?view=productdetails&prodid=25620 => die wurde uns angeboten).

Die SPS umprogrammieren möchte ich, wenn möglich, vermeiden. Bei einem Stillstand sollte es so schnell wie möglich wieder laufen. Deswegen wäre mir eine "Plug & Play Lösung" am Liebsten. Für das Ändern des Programmes würden wir einen externen Programmierer benötigen, weil das für mich zu kompliziert wäre. Kurzfristig einen Programmierer zu bekommen ist auch nicht leicht.

Ich habe zwar ein paar Adapter gefunden (z.B. RS232-TTY, Profinet Slave mit Schnittstelle,...) aber nichts passendes. Deswegen frage ich hier.


Danke für die Hilfe
Hannes


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2022)

Was für ein Protokoll verwendet die vorhandene DLS mit der S5-SPS? Die von Dir verlinkte DLS ist für Interbus - ist das wirklich so gewollt? Oder kann die auch ganz allgemeine Protokolle?

Möglicherweise brauchst Du auch noch einen bzw. zwei Protokollwandler (z.B. S7-1200 oder ET200SP), die das vorhandene serielle Protokoll in das Protokoll der neuen DLS und zurück wandeln.

Oder frage mal die Firma Process-Informatik, ich kann mir vorstellen daß die eine Lösung haben.

Harald


----------



## 021aet04 (12 Oktober 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Es sind 2Stk S5-115U CPU944B verbaut. Die DLS sind an den Schnittstellen der CPU angeschlossen (SI1 oder SI2, welche weiß ich gerade nicht).

Ich habe versucht die DLS zu reinigen und mein Chef hat gleichzeitig bei Pepperl & Fuchs angefragt.
Die haben dann das Angebot (mit diesen DLS) zugeschickt, das ist aber definitiv eine Falsche. Die bzw die Gegenseite wäre aber lagernd gewesen.
Ich habe danach mit dem Techniker telefoniert und ihm gesagt, dass ich eine 20mA Schnittstelle für die S5 benötige.
Dieser Techniker hat die Schnittstelle aber nicht gekannt. Er hat mich gefragt ob das wirklich eine 20mA Stromschnittstelle ist.

Die jetzige DLS sendet einfach die Daten an der Schnittstelle per Licht an die Andere.
Welches Protokoll verwendet wird weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute aber Sinec L1 (laut Handbuch).

Auf der Terminalseite habe ich eine Interbus-Karte für die Dezentrale Peripherie. Im Lagerroboter allerdings nicht.
Das S5 Programm zu ändern (Schnittstelle) ist mir auch etwas zu hoch. Kleine Änderungen bzw. einfache Fehlersuche ist bei mir kein Problem.
Bei meinen Kollegen wird das schon schwieriger, einer hat überhaupt keine Programmiererfahrung. Externer Programmierer wartet im Fehlerfall auch nicht bis wir anrufen. Stillstand sollte auch vermieden werden, da hängen 7 Anlagen dran. Dieses Mal ist er 3 oder 4 Tage gestanden und es war schon ein Chaos.


Bei Process-Informatik werde ich einmal nachfragen. Danke für den Tipp

MfG
Hannes


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2022)

Alles was mit S5 zu tun hat wird schwieriger und schwieriger zu unterstützen. Dasselbe mit das Interbus System. 
Ein Kombination von S5 + Interbus + Datenlichtschranken für SINEC-L1 noch komplizierter.

Ein Datenlichtschranke der TTY unterstützt wird schwierig zu finden, ausser als gebrauchtware.
Vielleicht ein TTY/RS232-Wandler plus eine Aktuellen Datenlichschranke für RS232 ?

Ich sage immer wenn es um S5 handelt, das man soll überlegen ob eine Umbau nach eine modernere SPS System nicht besser ist, als Zeit und Geld in eine veraltete System zu verschwenden.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2022)

021aet04 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein paar Adapter gefunden (z.B. RS232-TTY, Profinet Slave mit Schnittstelle,...) aber nichts passendes.


Eine Adapter ohne Protokoll-Umwandlung und dementsprechender Datenlichtschranke sollte doch funktionieren, oder .. ?


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2022)

Interessehalber, was sind das für Interbus Module mit SINEC-L1 Schnittstelle ?
Google "Interbus SINEC-L1" findet nichts.


----------



## 021aet04 (12 Oktober 2022)

Umbau wird bei uns in der Firma schwierig, zumindest in dieser Größe. 

Bei Process-Informatik habe ich WLAN Bridges gefunden, vielleicht gehen diese. Muss ich aber erst schauen bzw. danach mit meinem Chef reden (wobei ihm das vermutlich egal ist, solange nicht zu lange Stillstände sind).

IBS und Sinec L1 sind getrennt. 

Bei uns ist der Aufbau so:
SPS Terminalbereich    =>  Sinec L1  => DLS    .........     DLS  <= Sinec L1  <=  SPS Lagerroboter (Beweglich)
===============>  Interbus  =>  Dezentrale Peripherie im Außenbereich (Einlagerer, Förderer,...)

Die Interbus Module, die wir verbaut haben, sind Weidmüller Winbloc.

Die DLS, die ich oben verlinkt habe ist Eine mit Interbus. Die hätte ich aber nur im Außenbereich montieren können. Im Roboterbereich habe ich keine IBS Module.

RS232 möchte ich nicht unbedingt verwenden, weil das auch nicht mehr die aktuellste Schnittstelle ist. Ich werde einmal bei Process Informatik schauen ob die WLAN Variante funktioniert (Entfernung,...). 
Ich hätte mir das in etwa so gedacht, z.B. TTY/RS232-Wandler => RS232/Profinet-Wandler => Profinet DLS
Allerdings benötige ich da wieder einen Profinet Master, da die RS232/Profinet-Wandler keine Master sondern Slave sind.

Ich habe jetzt aber Urlaub, nach meinem Urlaub werde ich bei Process Informatik anfragen, ob die etwas haben.

MfG Hannes


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann gibts auf die bewegliche Teil, Interbus E/A Module.
Die Interbus E/A Module funktionieren als SINEC-L1 Teilnehmer.
Ist das korrekt ?
Kannst du die genaue Typbezeichnung für die Interbus E/A Module informieren ?



021aet04 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das in etwa so gedacht, z.B. TTY/RS232-Wandler => RS232/Profinet-Wandler => Profinet DLS


Da hast du ja ein Protokollumwandlung von SINEC-L1 nach Profinet.
Wie verbindest du dann die bestehende Interbus E/A Module ?

In das bestehende System gibt es kein Protokollumwandlung. Die Datenlichtschranken senden das Signal 1-zu-1. Weil SINEC-L1 mit nur 9600 bps arbeitet ist es unempfindlich für die kleine Verzögerung dass die Umwandlung in die Datenlichtschranken erzeugt.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2022)

021aet04 schrieb:


> Umbau wird bei uns in der Firma schwierig, zumindest in dieser Größe.


Dein Firma erlebt jetzt was passiert wenn ein Teil versagt. Mehrmals Produktionssop über mehrere Tagen.
Wieviel kostet das ?
Selbst wenn das Problem mit die Datenlichtschranken erledigt wird, was denn wenn etwas anders die Geist aufgibt ? Hoffentlich haben ihr die Interbus Module auf Lager.


----------



## 021aet04 (12 Oktober 2022)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden.

Stehender Teil = Terminalseite
Dieser Teil hat die DLS an SI1 oder SI2 (bin mir nicht ganz sicher).
Dieser Teil hat aber auch eine IBS-Karte. An dieser Karte sind die einzelnen IBS Module angeschlossen.

beweglicher Teil = Lagerroboter
Die DLS ist ebenfalls an SI1 oder SI2 angeschlossen.
Dieser Teil hat keine IBS-Karte. Es gibt nur Digitale I/O Karten und eine Drehgeberkarte für Absolutgeber.



Bei den Winbloc IBS Modulen habe ich bis jetzt nur 1 Modul getauscht. Ich arbeite aber schon seit 2007 bei der Firma.
Bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher, glaube aber das IBS Module auf Lager sind. Probleme sind hauptsächlich die FUs (SEW). Da schicken wir aber die FUs zur Reparatur ein. und wir haben für jede Leistungsklasse 1 Stk als Ersatz. Es gab bis jetzt nur 1x ein Problem, weil durch einen Stromausfall (Trafobrand bei der Nachbarfirma) 2 gleiche FUs kaputt gegangen sind. Ich habe als Provisorium einen anderen eingebaut.

Wir haben eigentlich für das RBG alles auf Lager (Bremsen, SPS, SPS Module, Schütze,...). Problem ist nur die DLS.

An welchen Bus ich die DLS anschließe, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es etwas modernes ist (z.B. Profinet, Profibus, Ethercat,....). Mir wäre aber Profinet am Liebsten, da ich mit S7-1200 arbeite.

Bevor ich nach Hause gefahren bin, habe ich noch mit meinen Chef geredet. Er fragt bei Process Informatik an wegen der WLAN Bridge.

MfG Hannes


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2022)

Eventuell geht das mit zwei S5-Lan Adaptern von Process Informatik auf den S5en, und eine S7-Steuerung als Vermittler auf einer Seite. Dann kannst du dir als Datenlichtschranke etwas Ethernet-basierendes besorgen, oder WLAN wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## 021aet04 (14 November 2022)

Ich wollte eine kleine Rückmeldung geben. 

Es wurde die S5 Wlan Bridge von Process Informatik bestellt. Die beiden Module sind angeblich heute Vormittag angekommen.
Wir testen sie einmal am RBG ob bzw. wie gut es funktioniert (Distanz,...). Sollte es nicht funktionieren müssen wir nach einer DLS umschauen und eventuell an die LAN Schnittstelle anschließen.

Wenn ich genaueres weiß, werde ich mich wieder melden.

MfG
Hannes


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (15 November 2022)

021aet04 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine kleine Rückmeldung geben.
> 
> Es wurde die S5 Wlan Bridge von Process Informatik bestellt. Die beiden Module sind angeblich heute Vormittag angekommen.
> Wir testen sie einmal am RBG ob bzw. wie gut es funktioniert (Distanz,...). Sollte es nicht funktionieren müssen wir nach einer DLS umschauen und eventuell an die LAN Schnittstelle anschließen.
> ...


Hallo Hannes,
wenn Du auf beiden Sines L1-Protokoll hast, das wird von den S5-BRIDGE nicht unterstützt. Die S5-BRIDGE sprechen auf der 15poligen (S5-)Seite ganz normals AS511, so wie ein Programmiergerät. Du kannst mit den S5-BRIDGE diese Kommunikation nicht verlängern. Zumal die S5-BRIDGE keine Funktionalität beinhaltet dass es S5-Signale verlängert.
Die S5-BRIDGE ist ein S5-Programmier-Adapter der über LAN oder WLAN angesprochen werden kann. Er verbindet diese Medien.
Hättest Du lieber bei uns angerufen und die Situation durchgesprochen, dann hättest Du Dir den Kauf erspart.
Dir geht es darum die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Steuerungen ohne Änderung am S5-Programm über WLAN zu übertragen. Ich schau mal ob wir Dir dabei helfen können.


----------



## 021aet04 (15 November 2022)

Danke für ihre Antwort.

Ich war jetzt 1 Monat auf Urlaub und gar nicht im Land. Ich habe mir das vor meinem Urlaub angeschaut.
Ich habe meinem Chef gesagt, dass ich nach dem Urlaub weiter schauen werde. Er hat mir nur gesagt, dass sie es schon machen werden.
Sie haben es aber einfach bestellt. Ich hätte sowieso noch ein paar Fragen gehabt (z.B. Reichweite,...), somit hätte ich mich bei ihnen gemeldet.



Wobei es dann in der Artikelbeschreibung auf ihrer Homepage irritierend beschrieben wurde. 
Dort steht:
Dabei fungiert das System gleichzeitig als S5-Netzwerkadapter für Programmierung, Fernwartung und zum *Koppeln der unterschiedlichen SPSen*.



Uns ist es eigentlich egal welche Verbindungsart wir verwenden (WLAN, Datenlichtschranke,...) solange es drahtlos ist.
Das jetzige System ist eine Datenlichtschranke (jetzt mit IR-Licht und davor die gleiche DLS allerdings mit sichtbarem Rotlicht).
Wichtig ist, das auf die gesamte Länge des RBG eine Datenverbindung störungsfrei vorhanden ist. Gesamtlänge des RBG ist ca. 75m.
Die SPS auf der Außenseite befindet sich ca. bei der Hälfte des RBG.


MfG
Hannes


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (16 November 2022)

Koppeln unterschiedlicher SPSen stimmt schon, man kann S5 mit S7 koppeln oder auch mit anderen Steuerungen die das Protokoll "S7 TCPIP RFC1006" können. Der Zugriff erfolgt dann mit PUT/GET oder auch Hantierungsbausteine FB14/15 (bei S7).
In diesem Fall geht es ja um einen Wechsel des Mediums einer bestehenden L1-Kommunikation zwischen zwei S5-SPSen. 

Schick mir bitte Deine Kontaktdaten und eine Skizze des Aufbaus, dann schaue ich was realisierbar und umsetzbar ist.


----------

